# Enregistrement des videos vues sur le net



## Chang (13 Juillet 2006)

'Jour ... !!

A force de voir ces petites videos sur le net, chez Youtube ou celles sur des blogs, je voudrais savoir si y'a moyen de les enregistrer, ou si elles s'enregistrent qq part dans l'ordi ?

Merci pour l'aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,

Le but de Youtube est de 'linker' ses vid&#233;os sur des blogs ou d'envoyer les liens des vid&#233;os par email, il est normal que cela soit prot&#233;g&#233;.

Tu peux quand m&#234;me tester les sites suivant: 

Keep VID
Javimoya

Sinon, sur certain sites, comme Daily motion, on peut facilement rep&#233;rer l'emplacement de la vid&#233;o au format mp4 via le code source. Concernant Youtube,  cela semble plus prot&#233;g&#233;.


----------



## alterego (13 Juillet 2006)

Sinon, en utilisant Safari:
- Aller dans la fen&#234;tre "Activit&#233;"
- Rep&#233;rer la vid&#233;o proprement dite (c'est un gros fichier, g&#233;n&#233;ralement)
- Cliquer dessus
- Copier
- Aller dans la fen&#234;tre "T&#233;l&#233;chargement"
- Coller

Et hop, c'est t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;!

Pour les fichier .flv (flash video) il y a des lecteurs gratuits (mais pas g&#233;niaux...)

Voil&#224;  

A+


----------



## kathy h (13 Juillet 2006)

alterego : parfois &#231;a marche mais tres souvent c'est pas aussi simple que &#231;a car le fichier vid&#233;o n'est pas au bon  format


----------



## alterego (13 Juillet 2006)

C'est à dire?  

Je n'en n'ai jamais eu un au mauvais format, moi...
Tu as un exemple?

Merci


----------



## ffabrice (13 Juillet 2006)

Idem : la m&#233;thode safari &#224; toujours march&#233; &#224; 100 % pour moi avec YouTube, sauf que c'est encore plus simple : je double clique dans la fen&#234;tre activit&#233; de safari sur le fichier video et il se t&#233;l&#233;charge tout seul (pas besoin de copier/coller).

 Sinon ce fichier n'a pas d'extension : il faut rajouter .flv &#224; son nom.

Apr&#232;s j'utilise ffmpegX pour transformer le .flv en divx qui sera donc lisible avec Quicktime (avec plugin divx).


----------



## Chang (14 Juillet 2006)

Ok merci pour les astuces. Cependant je n'utilise pas Safari mais Firefox et en fait ca confirme pas mal ce que je pensais du probleme ...


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Juillet 2006)

Pour Firefox il te faut un plugin, VideoDownloader plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment.


----------



## quark67 (16 Septembre 2006)

J'ai testé deux solutions : celle de la fenêtre d'activité de Safari et celle du plug-in pour Firefox. Dans les deux cas, le son semble avoir été perdu en cours de route.
Qu'en est-il chez vous?


----------



## Zyrol (16 Septembre 2006)

en tout cas pas besoin de s'embeter avec un lecteur spécial pour le flv, VLC lit ça sans problème.








un coup de boule pour celui qui trouve ce que c'est... !


----------



## merejy (1 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens d'essayer votre méthode, mais le fichier téléchargé et au format "stream.php.html". En double cliquant dessus, safari m'ouvre une page pleine de code?
Je rajoute que je n'essaye pas sur Youtube ou Dailymotion, mais sur le site d'une chaîne de télévision afin de capturer un reportage de 8min.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Octobre 2008)

A tous les coups c'est diffusé en streaming, donc la seul solution envisageable à mon avis est de passer par VLC (méthode), du moins si elle n'est pas protégée bien entendu.


----------



## merejy (1 Octobre 2008)

merci, 
j'ai suivis la procédure = mon lecteur (VLC) s'affole indiquant des erreurs et n'ouvrant pas de fenêtre vidéo....


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Octobre 2008)

La vidéo est probablement protégée. T'as un lien histoire de vérifier?


----------



## schwebb (1 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Pour ce genre de chose, il existe plusieurs logiciels gratuits. 

Pourtant, ma préférence va à CosmoPod, qui est payant (7 dollars, je crois): ce petit logiciel installe un bouton dans la barre d'outils de Safari, télécharge n'importe quelle vidéo, la convertit pour iPod et l'intègre à iTunes (bien sûr, ce comportement est entièrement paramétrable).

On dirait un logiciel Apple, tant il est bien intégré. Je l'ai adopté sans hésiter.


----------



## merejy (1 Octobre 2008)

schwebb
Merci pour le logiciel, très intéressant pour récupérer des vidéos "youtube" ou "dailymotion" (je suis entrain de l'essayer) malheureusement il ne fonctionne pas avec le site web sur lequel je dois enregistrer la vidéo...

Mobyduck
http://www.clermont1ere.com/programme_liste.php?em=8&id=1859&page=6


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Octobre 2008)

Bon, c'est pas compliqué. Ton fichier _stream.php.html_ que tu avais récupéré (logiquement il devrait faire 33Mo) change l'extention _.php.html_ par _.flv_ et tu auras ta vidéo. Voilà tout.  

nb: Pour lire les .flv tu peux utiliser VLC ou, mieux encore, le plugin pour QuickTime:Perian.


----------



## schwebb (2 Octobre 2008)

merejy a dit:


> schwebb
> Merci pour le logiciel, très intéressant pour récupérer des vidéos "youtube" ou "dailymotion" (je suis entrain de l'essayer) malheureusement il ne fonctionne pas avec le site web sur lequel je dois enregistrer la vidéo...
> 
> Mobyduck
> http://www.clermont1ere.com/programme_liste.php?em=8&id=1859&page=6



C'est possible. Malheureusement, il ne peut pas tout récupérer. 

Ceci dit, comme le dit l'éditeur du logiciel, s'il bute sur un téléchargement, il faut cliquer plusieurs fois, voire recharger la page, apparemment ça résout souvent le problème.


----------



## merejy (2 Octobre 2008)

Trop bien, j'ai ma vidéo...
Merci à vous deux, il me reste plus qu'à la découper.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Octobre 2008)

De rien.


----------



## claud (3 Octobre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ce genre de chose, il existe plusieurs logiciels gratuits.
> 
> ...



Bonjour Schwebb; je connaissais CosmoPod qui est effectivement formidable.

Mais je n'arrive pas à enregistrer les JT de TF1 ou de A2.

Y arrives-tu ? Et comment ?

NB: je les lis facilement mais sans pouvoir les télécharger.


----------



## schwebb (3 Octobre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Bonjour Schwebb; je connaissais CosmoPod qui est effectivement formidable.
> 
> Mais je n'arrive pas à enregistrer les JT de TF1 ou de A2.
> 
> ...



Pas essayé. Je teste et je te dis.


----------



## schwebb (3 Octobre 2008)

JT TF1 ok, France 2 pas ok.

Mais, dans les deux cas tu peux enregistrer comme source, et au pire il y a Wizzgo (uniquement pour programmer l'enregistrement, impossible de récupérer après l'émission).


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (26 Octobre 2008)

Sympa à découvrir. Excellent dans l'ensemble.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> il y a Wizzgo (uniquement pour programmer l'enregistrement, impossible de récupérer après l'émission).


si!
 c'est possible 
voir les fils dédiés


----------



## john_dewinter (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
Jusqu'à maintenant j'arrive à télécharger Youtube, Dailymotion,.. grace à action, double-clique, téléchargement, convertir vers une image grace à Isquint.

Je viens de tomber sur une video dont quand je clique dessus dans la liste de 'Action' la video s'ouvre tout simplement dans ue nouvelle page internet en tant que 'mp4'... pas de téléchargements donc.
A première vue ça devrait être plus facile à télécharger, mais je n'y arrive pas.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?
Merci.


----------



## zazthemac (2 Novembre 2008)

salut tout le monde,

je sais que le mr, il a reussi a récupérer ses videos mais je voulait apporter une petite contribution et surtout faire connaitre ce petit développeur : limit point software.

il a plein de petit utilitaires sympas dont seatube qui permet de charger les videos youtube

on peut le telecharger ici: http://www.limit-point.com/Utilities/Seatubes.html

c'est un donateware. Perso je leur ai versé 10 dollars et j'ai eu le droit a une bonne vingtaine d'utilitaires.

dont transformmovie (que j'adore qui me permet de passer en paysage mes videos d'appareil photo prises en portrait en 10 s)

voila ce n'est pas de la pub mais allez faire un petit tour sur leur sites vous ne serez pas décus (ce n'est pas apple ni adobe) mais un petit site de développeurs sympas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2008)

Real Player 11 pour le récupérer


----------



## Le docteur (2 Novembre 2008)

Alors plusieurs solutions pour télécharger :
- Cosmopod (la plus simple, mais payante, mais pas cher) : intégrée à safari donc sympa
- Downloadhelper (sous Firefox, simplissime aussi).
- RealPlayer, comme le dit iDuck (un seul bémol, faut empêcher le téléchargeur de se lancer au démarrage sinon il casse vite les bonbons et aller le chercher dans le paquet de RealPlayer pour le lancer au coup par coup). Mais de toute façon on ne peut pas vraiment se passer de RealPlayer, donc.

Une fois que vous avez téléchargé la vidéo la meilleure solution pour la lire est tout bêtement d'installer Perian et de le lire avec QuickTime. 

Si on veut l'avoir dans un format plus courant on peut effectivement la transformer avec iSquint Cosmopod fait ça direct, lui. iSquint devient difficile à trouver en ce moment, essayez de le mettre dans un coin de disque pour le garder.

Mais personnellement je fais plus simple : je l'enregistre en l'encapsulant avec du QuickTime, c'est beaucoup plus rapide, mais faut avoir QuickTime Pro pour le faire directement depuis Quicktime. C'est la technique que j'utilise.

Heureusement il y a une autre possibilité : MPEGStreamclip qui permet d'enregistrer en .mov. (il possède aussi un module d'export "save as AVI" dans "extras" pour sauvegarder très rapidement en AVI juste en encapsulant, mais il ne marche que sous QuickTime pro). MpegSteamclip peut enregistrer de nombreux formats très rapidement (sans réencodage) en quatre autres grands formats "faciles" : MOV/AVI/MP4/DVI (le dernier n'étant pas vraiment adapté aux vidéos de YouTube).

*Je résume une des solutions gratuites :
*1. Installez  Downloadhelper sous Firefox ou RealPlayer pour Safari. Ceci vous permettra de télécharger les vidéos.
2. Installez Perian pour QuickTime. Ceci vous permettra de lire les .flv avec QuickTime.
3. Installez MPEGStreamclip qui vous permettra depuis fichier/enregistrer d'enregistrer vos .flv en .mov ou en .avi. plus faciles à manier.

Si vous utilisez RealPlayer je vous conseillerais :
1. D'aller dans les préférences systèmes / comptes/ouverture et de supprimer (avec le petit moins) le programme de téléchargement RealPlayer, qui se lancera sinon à chaque redémarrage.
2. De chercher dans Application le paquet ReaPlayer. Faites un clic droit sur RealPlayer et choisissez "Afficher le contenu du paquet" ensuite allez à contents/resources/RealPlayer Downloader, faites un raccourci et déplacez ce raccourci dans le dossier application. Vous aurez ainsi un raccourci pour mettre en route le downloader de RealPlayer au coup par coup quand vous en aurez besoin. L'autre solution consistant à le lancer depuis RealPlayer (mais faut lancer celui-ci alors).


----------



## Le docteur (2 Novembre 2008)

Maintenant pour ce qui est des journaux télévisés en wmv. Pour une fois, commencez par dire merci à ces journaux d'utiliser du Microsoft, parce que RealPlayer, pour France Culture par ex. ça devient infaisable sous Mac.

*Solution (étape 1 pour tout le monde) 
*- Installez Flip4Mac (Flip4Mac WMV Components 
for QuickTime ) . Ceci vous permettra de lire les wmv directement depuis QuickTime. Pas obligatoire si on en passe par le lecteur de Microsoft, mais il faut savoir que celui-ci n'est plus maintenu par la firme de Gates, qui renvoie d'ailleurs directement à Flip4Mac, maintenant.
- Allez dans Préférences Systèmes /Flip4mac Wmv  puis dans l'onglet Browser, je crois qu'à la base "Always show movie controller" n'est pas coché, faites-le. Si vous voulez vous pouvez cocher aussi la dernière case qui permet d'avoir un chargement de la vidéo dans une fenêtre QuickTime et non dans le navigateur. Là c'est comme on préfère. Je me contente de vous le signaler.

*Solution payante (étape 2 pour ceux qui ont des pépettes à mettre là-dedans)
*- Achetez QuickTime Pro et vous pourrez utiliser la fonction enregistrement pour récupérer votre journal une fois qu'ils sera complètement chargé dans QuickTime.

*Solution gratuite (étape 2 pour ceux qui se disent que c'est la crise ou qui estiment que faut pas pousser tout de même, c'est trente euros et je peux bien m'embêter un peu)*
- Installez CocoaJT.
- Lancez le JT qui se charge dans QuickTime, faites un commande/i ou cliquez sur fenêtre/Propriétés de la séquence.. Copiez le lien qui apparaît dans la fenêtre noire en face de "source"
- Lancez CocoaJT. Sélectionnez Magnéto/Enregistrez un flux, choisissez le format (WmV) et collez le lien, lancez.

*Solution plus simple encore et toujours gratuite *: abonnez vous aux Podcast des JT, d'autant plus que France 3 essaie de nous obliger à installer Silverlight de Microsoft (je m'attends au pire pour les fonctions que je décris plus haut) en faisant une recherche sur iTunes à TF1, France 2, etc.


----------



## claud (2 Novembre 2008)

Merci tu es formidable !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2008)

belle compilation de ce qui est déjà répété à gogo en long et en large  en archives
(  Ah si les gens faisaient de la recherche , il y aurait 20 fois moins de fils.... et de redites)


détail
un truc qui m'intrigue
des videos sur France Q?
où ca donc céti?


si c'est pour les flux radios , c'est realPlayer  ( qui marche)
ou si on tient à enregistrer Fstream par exemple
( voir les dizaines de sujets radios)


----------



## Le docteur (2 Novembre 2008)

Je voyais beaucoup de néo-macs arriver sur ce post, donc je me suis fendu de ce résumé .
Faudrait pas qu'on dise que le multimédia n''est pas simple sous Mac.

Pour ce qui est de la compilation, j'attire tout de même votre attention sur deux petits trucs qu'on voit un peu moins souvent, du moins il me semble.

- le truc pour utiliser le téléchargeur de RealPlayer au coup par coup plutôt que de se le fader à longueur de surf.

- l'enregistrement "réencapsulage" de QuickTime Pro (.mov seulement) ou de Mpeg Streamclip (quatre formats) qui permet d'avoir une vidéo en .AVI ou en .MOV en deux temps trois mouvements puisqu'il n'y a pas réencodage au sens strict du terme.
Souvent c'est suffisant pour l'usage qu'on en fait et ça évite d'attendre une plombe que le film soit réencodé. J'ai pour ma part décoché l'option de réencodage dans Cosmopod parce que ça ralentit tout pour pas grand-chose, même si, a priori, ça paraît rapide.

Pour France Q, non il ne s'agit pas de vidéos, mais des simples flux real pour les émissions de radio. Jusqu'à il y a quelques temps l'astuce CocoaJT marchait mais c'est terminé. 
Bon, en général je récupère tout via les podcasts de France Culture, mais parfois j'en loupe. Exemple récent, j'ai manqué une partie de la série sur "Freud philosophe" dans les Nouveaux Chemins de la connaissance (pour ceux que ce détail intéresserait). J'ai plus qu'à rallumer mon PC sous Windows pour nettransporiser les épisodes que j'ai manqué, mais j'ai la flemme.

FStream ne marche que sur les flux du moment en MP3, pas pour les émissions qu'on a loupées, malheureusement.
C'est cool de la part de FC d'avoir mis à disposition une partie de leur émission en podcasts mais ça ne reste pas très longtemps dispo et c't'andouille d'iTunes tient apparemment à me sucrer le téléchargement d'émissions que je n'écoute pas assez (doit y avoir un réglage remarque, et, dans l'absolu c'est pas une mauvaise idée)...


----------



## Le docteur (2 Novembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Merci tu es formidable !


Merci, ça fait chaud au coeur ...
Mais, c'est trop, si! si !
Non, encore, finalement !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2008)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je voyais beaucoup de néo-macs arriver sur ce post, donc je me suis fendu de ce résumé .
> 
> Pour France Q, non il ne s'agit pas de vidéos, mais des simples flux real pour les émissions de radio. Jusqu'à il y a quelques temps l'astuce CocoaJT marchait mais c'est terminé.
> Bon, en général je récupère tout via les podcasts de France Culture, mais parfois j'en loupe. Exemple récent, j'ai manqué une partie de la série sur "Freud philosophe" dans les Nouveaux Chemins de la connaissance (pour ceux que ce détail intéresserait). J'ai plus qu'à rallumer mon PC sous Windows pour nettransporiser les épisodes que j'ai manqué, mais j'ai la flemme.


va voir les fils radios pour les astuces qui permettent de recuperer des archives , parfois très très anciennes , bien au delà de la date officielle du maintien en ligne
( valable pour france inter aussi)
en gros on modifie l'url ram

 exemple rapide
emission 5 pensée americaine des nouveaux chemins  c'est 
blablah...ondemand/france_culture/CHEMINS/CHEMINS20081031.ram

20081031 c'est... la date ( à l'americaine)
une fois qu'on sait ca
 on fait joujou avec!

exemple 
freud philiosophe 1/5
blabla _culture/CHEMINS/CHEMINS20081013.ram

tu rentres ca dans real ( adresse de site)

et voilà
ca marche je l'écoute là , euh  non  Miss R , je coupe
hihihi


----------



## claud (2 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah si les gens faisaient de la recherche , il y aurait 20 fois moins de fils.... et de redites


Soit;mais les compilations,résumés,explications synthétiques ou petits tutos sont assez rares
et celui-ci se fait particulièrement apprécié par contraste avec   ceux... qui manquent.

C'est plus facile et plus rapide de lire ce genre de prose que des pages et des pages de fils
pas toujours...explicites.

Encore bravo !


----------



## surfbmx (2 Novembre 2008)

Et après on tombe dessus, et on dit merci! Je n avais pas trop cherché, mais le peu que j avais trouvé, c'était pour windows. Du coup, sans rien demander, un petit résumé bien complet. Super!


----------



## Tfzero (7 Novembre 2008)

Je confirme que Le Docteur est formidable...

Un grand merci de nous donner toutes les solutions clef en main, 
c'est limite indécent !


----------



## Le docteur (9 Novembre 2008)

A part AudialHub qui n'est plus vendu, je ne vois que FFmpegX qui est capable  de le faire.
Il y a trois fichiers supplémentaires à télécharger en plus du programme.
Mettez les dans un dossier commun nommé "ffmpegX encodeurs" par exemple dans votre dossier application ou vous voudrez et faites pointer le programme vers eux tel qu'il est expliqué sur le site.


----------

